# Here's a collection of drawings I've done



## irishlops (Jul 1, 2009)

ok, i have like... 4 more to scan but ill do that another time... on holiday i draw 3 more drawings, but i cant see them any where so ill get them up when i see them
so here is links to the drawings





and the other one..








thanks, elena
ps, i posted the pic.... but they were huge!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 1, 2009)

(can a mod deltle this thread? thanks)


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jul 1, 2009)

Aww the penguin is so cute!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 1, 2009)

Elena those are very well done. Why do you want it deleted?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 1, 2009)

why do you want them deleted?  The drawings are very good!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 1, 2009)

well.., i thought they were bad....but i think yous liked them... 
thanks


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 1, 2009)

WOW Elena!

You're nuts, girl! I love your drawing skillz!
My favourite parts are the horse's mouth/nose (just perfect), and the beautiful arching line of the momma penguin's neck and head.

Just incredible... 
I hope you take *PRIDE* in your work, young lady!
Are you planning to become a full-time artist someday? (I sure can't draw half as well as you!)

:hug:


----------



## Spring (Jul 1, 2009)

They're awesome!  I wish I could draw like that!

I especially loved the penguins, how cute . 

Great job Elena!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 1, 2009)

I love the penguin one!  

It's really cute! 

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Jul 1, 2009)

Awww I looove the penguin one!!! Nice ice on it!!


----------



## anneq (Jul 1, 2009)

Love the penguin picture - keep with it, your skill will improve and also, as I used to tell my oldest who still draws, keep your previous work so you can look back on it - you'll be AMAZED at the progress you make.
Drawing seems to be carried on by all the girls in my family 
- it's great to be able to communicate through that medium.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 1, 2009)

I think they are great! I could never do that.


----------



## Saudade (Jul 1, 2009)

Those are drawings? I thought they were photographs


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 1, 2009)

I wanna see! The link won't work though


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 1, 2009)

Aww! Boo on the server! 
Maybe you could open a free photobucket account Elena, put them there, and I'll pop them back into this thread. 
Send a PM when you're ready to have them inserted


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jul 2, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I wanna see! The link won't work though


me too..


----------



## irishlops (Jul 2, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> WOW Elena!
> 
> You're nuts, girl! I love your drawing skillz!
> My favourite parts are the horse's mouth/nose (just perfect), and the beautiful arching line of the momma penguin's neck and head.
> ...


:shock: 
its not that good naorthren autumn!  
no, artists dont make to much money..
and you have to be good firist to sell! i more am looking in to the forensic phycolgly area.
:blushan: thanks for your comments!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 2, 2009)

ok, prisa, grace, ill try and make an photo bucket account....
but you need to take pics for that, i cant


----------



## irishlops (Jul 2, 2009)

ok, im uploading my penguins on photo bucket!
then the horse.. i might scan up more half done pics aswell


----------



## irishlops (Jul 2, 2009)

delete MenuController.getInstance().bindHandlers($('zoomedInMenu'),{"zoomedInMenu":{"on":"#F7F7F7","off":"#BDBDBD","link":"#000000","border":"#000000"},"btn_editimage_menu_in":{"on":"#E3E4E6","off":"#F7F7F7","link":"#000000","border":"#000000"},"btn_resize_in":{"on":"#E3E4E6","off":"#F7F7F7","link":"#000000","border":"#000000"},"btn_rotate_in":{"on":"#E3E4E6","off":"#F7F7F7","link":"#000000","border":"#000000"},"btn_share":{"on":"#E3E4E6","off":"#F7F7F7","link":"#000000","border":"#000000"},"btn_order_prints_in":{"on":"#E3E4E6","off":"#F7F7F7","link":"#000000","border":"#000000"}}); FullViewMenuController.getInstance().bindHandlers($('zoomedInMenu'),'in');



ok thats the horse no. 1

here is the penguins
 delete MenuController.getInstance().bindHandlers($('zoomedInMenu'),{"zoomedInMenu":{"on":"#F7F7F7","off":"#BDBDBD","link":"#000000","border":"#000000"},"btn_editimage_menu_in":{"on":"#E3E4E6","off":"#F7F7F7","link":"#000000","border":"#000000"},"btn_resize_in":{"on":"#E3E4E6","off":"#F7F7F7","link":"#000000","border":"#000000"},"btn_rotate_in":{"on":"#E3E4E6","off":"#F7F7F7","link":"#000000","border":"#000000"},"btn_share":{"on":"#E3E4E6","off":"#F7F7F7","link":"#000000","border":"#000000"},"btn_order_prints_in":{"on":"#E3E4E6","off":"#F7F7F7","link":"#000000","border":"#000000"}}); FullViewMenuController.getInstance().bindHandlers($('zoomedInMenu'),'in');


----------



## bat42072 (Jul 2, 2009)

I love them both... the prnguin one is awesome


----------



## irishlops (Jul 2, 2009)

w
awh thanks bat


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 2, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> well.., i thought they were bad....but i think yous liked them...
> thanks



Their not bad at all, whats bad is my stick figure guys when I try to draw them with muscles.. now thats bad.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 2, 2009)

hi, im scaning more drawings now..tahbks brandy!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 2, 2009)

this is a half done drawing of my fav actor siomon baker








here is the picture i was drawing from...







this is a horse. the ears and rein and some more bits were cut off when scanning






here is a gynastic outfit. i was also lookig at proportions for the human body.7








more to scan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 2, 2009)

WOW Elena you are GOOD. Now are you going to start drawing the bunnies you promised us??


----------



## irishlops (Jul 2, 2009)

sure ok.... but its summer, so i will deffo.
im waiting on photo buctet now.. 2 ticks


----------



## irishlops (Jul 2, 2009)

heres a hair advert in a mag.






heres another one in a mag. i tried to use a new tecnigue. boxes/grid. the the hand and nose were hard... so i did npt bother. lol





heres an osprey. i went to watch a documentry on them so i wasnted to draw one with a fish





and last but not least
here is two rabbits i done last year, october. i think they are
rubbish, but hey there a good firist atempt


----------



## irishlops (Jul 2, 2009)

ok ive looked about the house...
no more that i can see. next week, ill start drawing others bunnies. hope yous will like them!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 2, 2009)

Your rabbits and Osprey are *remarkable*, Elena!
You've got a real gift for the animal shape 

People can be VERY challenging to draw, eh? Your hair and clothing are really, really good though. I always found faces to be the hardest.

Bodies are very well proportioned too!
it is very hard to make hair look good, but I think you've succeeded there! I feel like I could reach out and brush their hair 

MORE BUNNIES PLEASE!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!
!!
!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 2, 2009)

:blushan:*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Your rabbits and Osprey are *remarkable*, Elena!
> You've got a real gift for the animal shape
> 
> People can be VERY challenging to draw, eh? Your hair and clothing are really, really good though. I always found faces to be the hardest.
> ...


:blushan: oh, thanks so much  
i really find faces hard to draw, so thats why im praticing it.
ill do more bunnies as practice firist. DONT BRUSH THE HAIR!!!! its costed lots to do, i dont they would like it. lol


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 2, 2009)

As I just wrote to you, find some wrinkled old faces... they tend to be a lot easier to do than young skin (at least you've got some lines to work with  )

They'll just have to suck it up... that hair is DELICIOUS! Begging for a brushing!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 2, 2009)

ok.... *hand over a brush*

ps. to anyone who just jumped over to 2nd page, the darwings are at the top post and the last 3 on page 1


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 2, 2009)

Elena I don't know why you think there RUBBISH because those are AWSOME drawings. Much better than I could ever attempt.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 2, 2009)

awh,thabks.
i have drawn 2 rabbits. but im not fifnished. ill post 2morrow


----------



## irishlops (Jul 2, 2009)

i drew this in firost year


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 2, 2009)

Those are really good Elena! I used to draw a good bit but I think I might have forgotten now haha!


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 2, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> heres a hair advert in a mag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love them - especially the hair model at the top and the rabbits. Keep drawing - my teachers in art school said we could never sketch enough.

Denise


----------



## irishlops (Jul 3, 2009)

thanks.
i drew 2 rabbits, one rex one dwarf soething.. will i post them here, or in the "rabbit online fourm " bit because there rabbits? or both?


----------



## irishlops (Jul 3, 2009)

heres the two rabbits, i have not made a thread in the rabbit online section, im not bothered....:expressionless





then






i rushed them last night. all they are doing is me practicing there shape and stuff., the background in the top rabbit is bad, but as i said i rushed it.
im not really going to be online today. my brothers are hogging the laptop..ssd:


----------



## irishlops (Jul 3, 2009)

i fiddled with the light in photo bucket, so now you can see them more clearly. ill do it with a few other ones if you like.






and


----------



## irishlops (Jul 3, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> WOW Elena you are GOOD. Now are you going to start drawing the bunnies you promised us??


http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=48096&forum_id=1

lol. rebecca has twisted my little finger into this thread^^^


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 3, 2009)

Have you thought about charcoal and pastels? I think you'd really like the smoothness. Prepare the background first with 3-4 layers of charcoal or 1-2 colors that you like. Rub them in after each layer. Sketch with charcoal and then work with the pastel colors. I bought a cheap set of pastels at the craft store last week for $5.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 3, 2009)

mmh. your right... i have chrchoal in the house...and pasels.. wait.. maybe not pastels. but i will give it ago! thansk


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 3, 2009)

OMG there really good!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 3, 2009)

thabks paul
if your interseted
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=48096&forum_id=1


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 3, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> mmh. your right... i have chrchoal in the house...and pasels.. wait.. maybe not pastels. but i will give it ago! thansk


Ooh! I bet you'll be able to do some AWESOME colour blending!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 4, 2009)

pastel chalk is great to work with but messy but when a mistake is made its easy to fix after you can figure it out, and great to learn how to shade with. 

the human body is also very difficult but you captured the shape well. a great way to do it is start with quick sketching skeleetons and then use shapes, shapes are great for drawing  then look over muscle structures and then itll help draw bodies a lot. and faces are sooo hard to draw cause proportions, i still cant. i just give up  but you seem to be doing great so keep it up 

and wanted to say dont worry about what people think of your drawings. ive been drawing for years and still think i suck and very rarely show off my pictures  you can draw a lot better than most people so you have a telent that you should just keep feeding. a great way to vent to.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks but i bet your good aswell:wave2


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 4, 2009)

Do we know these rabbits????? The rex looks familiar. 

*irishlops wrote: *


> heres the two rabbits, i have not made a thread in the rabbit online section, im not bothered....:expressionless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 4, 2009)

lol....im my worst critique. im good with some things. but cant draw rabbits, ive tried so many times. so props to you for it! check out deviantart.com if you havnt heard of it. ive been on for awhile but people startedgetting bad egos and kinda snotty but great place to get some critique


----------



## irishlops (Jul 4, 2009)

fuzz, i was going to join...; but i thought you had to pay.. so i gave up on it. im to young to get a job! (13)
and rebecca.. no. out of my head. but they could pass for about 15 other rabbits on here i would bet!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 4, 2009)

im getting my dinner. then going to mass soon.. so i will join it after that! thanks for reminding me of that address!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 4, 2009)

i joined devinet art as gaeilge532
as a free member! 
the sites class


----------



## anneq (Jul 4, 2009)

Me and my daughters both have been long-time deviant art members....I could be at that site for hours looking at their stuff


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm a deviant art member under MissMinda  I enjoy the site.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 5, 2009)

i will!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 7, 2009)

done it last night


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 7, 2009)

WOW

*irishlops wrote: *


> done it last night


----------



## irishlops (Jul 7, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> WOW
> 
> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> ...


its not that good! the shading and fur is stuffed up


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 7, 2009)

Dont put yourself down. Thats an AWSOME drawing.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 7, 2009)

i know its a rabbit, but i drew it for some one else on another fourm


----------



## irishlops (Jul 7, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Dont put yourself down. Thats an AWSOME drawing.


thanks rebecca. im just practicing on cats and other pets now at the moment


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 7, 2009)

The cat's face is just wonderful... makes me want to rub his little snoozing tummy:biggrin2:
Beautiful job, Elena!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks. i had a draeam last night that i did scrach its tummy with my pencil, and it came to life! and scracthed my pencil..
me and my strange dreams...lol


----------



## RexyRex (Jul 7, 2009)

The Bengal Cat is AMAZING!! And I love what you did with Casper's pose. You are very talented!!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 7, 2009)

tahnks!
there is a hand holdig it up.
heres the oringal


 ill look in photobucket to see if i can contrast it moe


----------



## Numbat (Jul 8, 2009)

Great drawings Elena!

I love the osprey! Magnificent!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 8, 2009)

tahnks! im doodleing away for my personal use. like my drawings. im taking a break form rabbits for a few days


----------



## irishlops (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 10, 2009)

As I've said before, your sense of form is awesome! :thumbup
Elena, your art makes me feel so happy ; lippy little bear!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 10, 2009)

*I wonder who she drew the Polar Bear for h34r2


irishlops wrote: *


>


----------



## irishlops (Jul 17, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> As I've said before, your sense of form is awesome! :thumbup
> Elena, your art makes me feel so happy ; lippy little bear!


tahnks! i have a fox..




the fur took me ages///:shock:
and yep... rebecca, i thought of you. well i need inspiration of some sort


----------



## irishlops (Jul 17, 2009)

next painting.. my second painting since primary 1..
did not have brown for wood


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 17, 2009)

very good Elena


----------



## irishlops (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks.


----------



## anneq (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, your sense of form and expressions are excellent - really, in some ways I think those things are almost instinctual..very difficult to learn.
I'll have to post some of my oldest drawings..she's more into the fantasy genre of things, but I do really like your drawings Elena - you definitely have talent.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 17, 2009)

*anneq wrote: *


> Yes, your sense of form and expressions are excellent - really, in some ways I think those things are almost instinctual..very difficult to learn.
> I'll have to post some of my oldest drawings..she's more into the fantasy genre of things, but I do really like your drawings Elena - you definitely have talent.


thanks for your comments!
instinulal.. is that a word i have been practicing.. maybe thats what it is.
i love to draw drangons and fanstsy animals.. hey. that might give me something to do.
i have not done dragons in months


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL... I think she's saying that you have a "natural" gift 
(And I agree!)
[ Those are Very FOXY eyes!]


----------



## irishlops (Jul 18, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> LOL... I think she's saying that you hav*e a "natural" gift*
> (And I agree!)
> [ Those are Very FOXY eyes!]


my human intersepion skills fail me online... if so thanks
i get scared looking at the foxes eyes:shock::shock:  silly me


----------



## anneq (Jul 18, 2009)

Just wanted to post two of my oldest daughters pics:
















she has done a couple of good ones of horses (her passion) but she doesn't haven't scanner atm.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 18, 2009)

*anneq wrote: *


> Just wanted to post two of my oldest daughters pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:shock: there BRILLANT!  i love the top one and the cherry blosms... i could never do anything like taht:faint: i love the girls hair!


----------



## anneq (Jul 18, 2009)

Aww thanks! I'll pass the compliment along to her - when I told her how you dissed your drawings, she said, 'Well, you know how that is, Mom - artists are 10x harder on themselves than anyone else (don't I know it - haven't drawn for years but I do remember that part, lol).


----------



## irishlops (Jul 18, 2009)

*anneq wrote: *


> Aww thanks! I'll pass the compliment along to her - when I told her how you dissed your drawings, she said, 'Well, you know how that is, Mom - artists are 10x harder on themselves than anyone else (don't I know it - haven't drawn for years but I do remember that part, lol).


*only* 10x??? 
please tell her i think there class and has got me looking back into fantesy drawing


----------



## anneq (Jul 18, 2009)

shall do, Elena (yeah, I was tryin to not be TOO dramatic about how tough artists can be on themselves, hehe)


----------



## Becca (Jul 18, 2009)

OI MISSY!!!
Don't you dare put yourself down like that when you are so totally amazing at drawing i can't belive it!

 

Woaaaah seriously!!!!!!!!

MORE MORE MORE MORE!!!!!!!

God your so good! WHy have you been hiding this for so long LOL!!!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 18, 2009)

your drawings are very good. I also draw too but only with pencils, what do you prefer to use? I have posted some of my drawings in another thread if you'd like to take a look but yet again irishlops your drawings are good!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 19, 2009)

*Both Drawings are awesome but my sister and I like this one the best 

anneq wrote: *


> Just wanted to post two of my oldest daughters pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## irishlops (Jul 19, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> OI MISSY!!!
> Don't you dare put yourself down like that when you are so totally amazing at drawing i can't belive it!
> 
> 
> ...


:embarrassed: what do you man hiddding???

im am bored so i might do some after i clean out the bunnys hutch..


----------



## irishlops (Jul 19, 2009)

*kirsterz09 wrote: *


> your drawings are very good. I also draw too but only with pencils, what do you prefer to use? I have posted some of my drawings in another thread if you'd like to take a look but yet again irishlops your drawings are good!


i love your bongo calf! i drew an adult a year ago.. but i cant find it... sure ill waste my time today doing that i only draw when i am bored. lol. summer holidays are boring after a while. 
how do you draw scales!:shock: there really hard!!! i like pencils better. i am only painting becaue my mum is forcing me into a art painting calss every tuesday. i dont normally coulur in but some times i do.
i really love your snake also


----------



## irishlops (Jul 19, 2009)

*anneq wrote: *


> shall do, Elena (yeah, I was tryin to not be TOO dramatic about how tough artists can be on themselves, hehe)


:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Jul 19, 2009)

I meant why didnt youu show us them before!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 19, 2009)

oh, well i ws not sure if i was good enough


----------



## anneq (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Becca


----------



## irishlops (Jul 23, 2009)

*doing zebra face painting* half way through. if it stuffs up... ill still post it.. lol
ill start more on it tomoorw


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 23, 2009)

will be looking forward to seeing it


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 23, 2009)

lol pressed wrong button I was meant to post a big smiley face like this::biggrin2: lol
I've been wanting to do some more of my velociraptor pic but i've been feeling ill


----------



## irishlops (Jul 23, 2009)

*kirsterz09 wrote: *


> lol pressed wrong button I was meant to post a big smiley face like this::biggrin2: lol
> I've been wanting to do some more of my velociraptor pic but i've been feeling ill


 hope you feel well soon-  and drawing in no time!

:biggrin2:


----------



## anneq (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry you're not feeling better - but you're young, so you should bounce back pretty quick, hopefully!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you both I am feeling a little better each day so should be back in the saddle soon but, in the meantime you will have irishlops brillant pics to look forward too!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 24, 2009)

im going to a weding today- m y nails are dine up so im not alowed near pencil, charcol paint or paper or arty things...lol
bu tomorrow i will be back up drawing again... i must update this thread with drawings actually.


----------

